

Why You Should Be An Office Nomad - timjahn
http://entrepreneursunpluggd.com/blog/3-reasons-why-im-an-office-nomad-2

======
alokhar
This is really cool. I've read a lot about ideal working environments, and it
seems the general consensus is that working alone, isolated, and for long
periods of time is the best. This might be true for heavy thinking tasks, but
I've realized that its very, very nice to go work at a pub or a coffee shop on
campus. Especially on campus there is a good chance of encountering someone
who is doing the same.

~~~
timjahn
Couldn't agree more. Working isolated works for some tasks (like getting "in
the zone" while developing) but I definitely thrive off of the ambiance of a
coffee shop environment.

